
Show HN: $7 meal plans at your work - adambargh
http://www.itsyuma.com
======
was_boring
The meals are intended to be microwaved, but are _starting at_ $7. This puts
them at the top end of microwaveable meals. Why do this instead of going to
the local bodega and getting something fresher (or at least not microwaved)?

If I'm microwaving something, I'm already expecting it to be chewy, soft,
tough, water-filled, and of low quality all around -- so why pay premium?

The value prop when compared to grabbing a microwavable meal at the store and
bringing it to the office just doesn't seem to be there.

~~~
adambargh
We can achieve similar freshness with advanced packaging technologies today.
So if freshness is resolved, then a healthy meal based on your dietary profile
is always ready for you in 2 min. The idea is to get you the right food at the
right time.

------
clusmore
Interesting. What cities/countries do you operate in? I couldn't see this
listed on the page or in the FAQs.

~~~
adambargh
We should make that more clear tbh - we're in Montréal, Canada. Thinking of
launching in Bay Area based on the outcome of the YC S19

------
matt_the_bass
I don’t want to sign up just to see example meals.

~~~
adambargh
We haven't had the chance to take photos, but we're working on it to display
on the website

Side note: just saw Fine Wordclocks - really creative work!

~~~
treis
>We haven't had the chance to take photos

So what are those pictures of meals on your website?

~~~
adambargh
Good point, these are older photos more for aesthetic. I've noticed people
want more "gallery type" photos to see the of variety we provide

